# Get your favorite villagers again!!



## Lotusblossom (Apr 1, 2020)

Bud
Drago
Julian
Fang/whitney
Marcel
Tia
Stitches
Astrid
Diana

Please let's share our favorites and trade or giveaway!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 1, 2020)

Yay <3

I have Frita, Klaus and Wendy that I'd like to give away. I'm looking for Purrl, Whitney and Fucsia (and willing to give IGB, TBT and tickets for them  ).


----------



## Ori Iron (Apr 26, 2020)

if rhoald hasnt left yet then can I have him


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 26, 2020)

Ori Iron said:


> if rhoald hasnt left yet then can I have him


I reset after this

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

I have tex butch queenie to giveaway


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 26, 2020)

I have Rex and Vivian that I'd like to giveaway c:

---



SirBadger said:


> Yay <3
> 
> I have Frita, Klaus and Wendy that I'd like to give away. I'm looking for Purrl, Whitney and Fucsia (and willing to give IGB, TBT and tickets for them  ).


I would love to have Frita!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> I have Rex and Vivian that I'd like to giveaway c:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Aw, I'm sorry! She's long gone to a friend :- (. Wendy will be in boxes tomorrow, if you're interested in her.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 26, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Aw, I'm sorry! She's long gone to a friend :- (. Wendy will be in boxes tomorrow, if you're interested in her.


Oops! My fault, I didn't realize how old this post was, I saw it pop up and got excited. Thank you anyway c:


----------



## Ori Iron (Apr 27, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I reset after this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020
> 
> I have tex butch queenie to giveaway


can I have Tex then


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 27, 2020)

Ori Iron said:


> can I have Tex then


Yes!


----------



## Ori Iron (Apr 28, 2020)

when can I can I get him

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

when can I get Tex

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Hellooo

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Hellooooooo


----------



## adrian.cstr (Apr 28, 2020)

is Stiches still available?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 28, 2020)

Ori Iron said:


> Helloooo


U should really pm me. I dont tt so I really have no idea


----------



## MadMaddie (Apr 28, 2020)

I am looking for my dreamies: Lolly and Lucy! Pleeeease anyone if you have their amiibo cards or just want to give them away, I can offer TBT or NMTs.


----------



## ferbie (Apr 28, 2020)

Looking for Diana!!!


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 28, 2020)

diana, ft bells or fauna <3


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 28, 2020)

Ori Iron said:


> when can I can I get him
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> ...



There’s really no need for that, it’s pretty rude...


----------



## Phya (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I have stitches? I can Trade Merengue! I can TT to her in boxes


----------

